# [SOLVED]Laptop samoczynnie przechodzi w stan wstrzymania

## Marcin90

Problem dotyczy prawdopodobnie zarządzania energią. Chodzi o to że po podłączeniu lub odłączeniu zasilacza do laptopa komputer przechodzi samoczynnie w stan wstrzymania. Problem nie występuje zawsze, czasami system zrobi mi łaskę i się nie wstrzyma   :Smile: 

Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.Last edited by Marcin90 on Fri Nov 26, 2010 2:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ecik

Pooglądaj czy nie ma czegoś ciekawego w /etc/acpi

----------

## Marcin90

Odpowiedź do posta u góry:

Nie mam nawet takiego pliku ani katalogu. Może trochę późno odpowiadam, ale w ogóle zapomniałem o temacie i nawet nie liczyłem, że ktoś odpowie.

Ze względu na to, że nie znalazłem rozwiązania, problem odłożyłem na później, a tymczasowo usunąłem pm-utils dzięki czemu za każdym razem kiedy system mi się sam wstrzymywał dostawałem tylko komunikat, że wstrzymanie się nie powiodło. Niestety wtedy nie mogłem w ogóle korzystać ze wstrzymania i hibernacji.

Teraz postanowiłem ponownie zająć się problemem i doszedłem do wniosku, że powodem samoczynnego wstrzymywania systemu jest gnome-power-manager. Usunięcie go rozwiązuje problem, aczkolwiek u mnie po wielu rekompilacjach i zabaw z różnymi wersjami i flagami problem sam znikł.

Teraz z kolei pojawił się inny problem. Jeżeli wstrzymam komputer poprzez skrót w Gnomie, to nie jestem w stanie go później wybudzić, ekran pozostaje czarny. Rozwiązanie jest uruchomienie z terminala pm-suspend --quirk-vbestate-restore, wtedy komp normalnie się wybudza. Aby nie trzeba było go za każdym razem dopisywać należy edytować plik /etc/pm/config.d/gentoo i dodać linijkę:

```

ADD_PARAMETERS="--quirk-vbestate-restore"

```

Dzięki temu wpisowi możemy również wstrzymywać komputer poprzez skrót w Gnomie lub skrót klawiszowy (jeśli mamy).

Temat oznaczam jako SOLVED.

P.S. pm-suspend posiada jeszcze wiele innych parametrów quirk (pm-suspend --help), więc jeżeli ten nie zadziała warto wypróbować inne.

----------

